# Theme Tank Ideas?



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

It's really hard to come up with theme ideas for new tanks or old tanks being revamped. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where people could go for ideas!!!

Me first... I need ideas for a divided 5.5...


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Egyptian!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Death. 

I mean ponies.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Dinosaurs! Jurrassic Park


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Thai one, with a statue of Buddah, a little pagoda and a bridge, and lots of silk plants.
I also have a river tank with lots of natural planting around a driftwood cave, with a sand path. 

Future themes I want to try:
- Greek/Roman ruins
- Egyptian
- Japanese
- betta biotype
- a garden (complete with a flowerpot, garden beds and a trowel)
- black and white (divided, black fish with white one side, white fish with black the other)
- sunken ship graveyard
- zen (white sand, black pebbles, buddah, a moss ball, a little zen rake)

My problem is I am too wedded to my planted tanks to allow much decor in them.  Please feel free to use any of the things I posted if you like them.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Death.
> 
> I mean ponies.



This made me LOL for real.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Some day I want to do a haunted cemetery type tank. Little headstones and all. Morbid, I know. I love spooky stuff.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Uhhh okaayyy...

Moving on....

I like the natural look, with driftwood rocks and lots of greens with a black background


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

my tank right now has a castle for my betta that looks sunken and is surrounded by live plants it looks cool


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mine are just a bunch of decorations thrown into tanks  but this is the most themed one I have










OOH a haunted cemetary or gothic one sounds cool


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

halloween theamed fish decorations i looked it up watting for the shipment to come im gona make a spooky tank with a little grave stone


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine is Dinosaur theme. And I would love to put more bones shaped toys but I only have a 5gal and it's filled. Lol! 

- Next one I'm doing the horror theme: Little zombies, tombstones, etc.
- Candy Land theme!
- The sky (you put rainbows and clouds and it looks as if your betta is flying.
- Egyptian
- Mexican theme, with a little sombrero and bright colors! And a little hammoc for the siesta!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao gen do u have pics of that? sounds verry interesting XD


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I would love a cutesy garden tea party themed sorority  Elegent, girly decorations, tea cup hides surrounded by pretty, delicate plants. A light/white sand instead of gravel. I think it would be fun XD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

purp i was thinking the same thing actualy... get old like white tea cups with pink flowers ont hem or something but i was thinking a pink and white mixed gravel like mainly pink with lil white so you can see the cups and whatnot. lmao


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Greco-Roman tank for Aliquis, and my sorority is "kitchen sink" themed, as in a bunch of random stuff from Goodwill. Like a toothbrush holder cave. Dido loves it!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol sounds like my old guppy tank except i made all my stuff back them from rocks a silicone u used to find tons of rocks for aquariums at thrift stores here. pay like 1$ and get 12lb still bagged of glass/river rocks and a buncha random rocks ending up payin a dollar for 20lbs of rocks.. lol i made soooo much caves waterfalls.. it just looked like i had a thing for rocks cause i was playing it cheap yet efficiant.. 2$ silicone plus 1$ rocks= hours of building  and id throw in random stuff for hides for plecos and stuff like i had a teeshirt toothbrush holder broken kritter keepers all kinds of junk looked like crap at times but was effective and fun XD

edit: oh and my favorite piece.. a broken desk lamp top"hood" [coated with thin layer cilicone dusted in sand so i knew it wouldnt rust or anything ans gave them sumthng to grip and watnot] HAHA


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

haha cool! I just bought some handpainted fish with its mouth wide open for a cave at Goodwill. It's awesome!!!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoof's tank is natural themed, with lots of plants.

Apollo actually got his name from his tank theme. It outer space themed. It has a outer space background, a moss ball and a tank ornament of a UFO spaceship.

I think in the future I might do a beach themed tank, with sand and stuff....ya. I havent really though itthrough.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

So my Sorority tank is getting a Retro Space Type Theme.. As in Black sand, black backround & all the plants & Ornaments will be very bright & randomly placed.. Like all the alien worlds on way old movies..


----------



## ICEAL (Sep 27, 2011)

anything lego is selling now. i like the Atlantis one though.

you could select here. XD

http://www.lego.com/en-us/products/default.aspx


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

King Kamehameha has a Tiki Bar in his tank


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol omg watch it closly and take a pic when the mossballs rolling up the bar. take it just right so it looks like its sitting at the bar ordering a drink lolol that my friend would be pic of the year material


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

HAHAHA i just had a vision of a moss ball coming up too a tiki bar goin'

"Margadaquiriscrewallata please"


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol dont want it on the beach?  lol when i seen thaty i seen a small one rollin up n a goldie popin out from behind cabnet all like "want the norm frank?" *ball just sits there* "gotcha" *goldies goes n gets him a cold brew* LOL


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

no the moss ball doesn't want it on the beach because the beach is dry and salty and he would dry up and die a violent death. I imagine it with a british accent tooo


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao awe.. irish woulda been better XD

no wait give him a hawaiian accent its a tiki bar. not a pub in irerland/brittain lol


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

You all so crazy-


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> This made me LOL for real.


 
Glad to have put a smile on chur face.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

heres my idea for my newest one.. im geting a 40g breeder cycled soon. and im gona split it in 2 not sure how to do that so if uk a easy way pm me itl help me out =] anywho... im gona try and make it as alive and green as i can make it.. not algae green but as much living stuf as i can put in it.. almost no store around here carries live water plants tho and all the lakes around here have no plants in them except on mowing day [joke, but completly honest] but ima start ut by splitting it up ea side looking similar. like a mirror effect. but it will change itl just give me an idea when im puting in new stuff on "would this look right here" then i have a befor and after ;P but ima need to put fake plants in.. i thought of using just a peice of driftwood and 3-4 plastic plants for now[ea]. then slowly putting in more n more plants.. but what plants should i go with? there any cheap online stores for things? the only live plants my local petstores have r cacti. cause thats the only thing that will live there with no needed care lol.. they used to evn sell moss balls here small ones that was already grown a bit... they even killed all those off and stopped carrying them lol


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

i like the "green" idea!

btw pyro i luv your sense of humor


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol me too besides around here this is the only kinda plant they sell in stores that aint on a peice of wood








and there not as big as this1.. lol so i thought goin green in the tank would be nice because well it just looks more natural u dont see all the joints and whatnot. and you know you got a healthier happier fish who wont get hurt by the plastic 

and thanks.. my humor is pretty unique i suppose.. im completly serious tho so its both humor and stating the truth ^.^ ;-)


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I just went with another "kitchen sink" theme. I'm so cheap 

Caeruleus on the left, Dido on the right










And some old pictures of my other tanks

"Kitchen Sink" sorority










Original "Bach Pad" Aliquis's tank










Aliquis's new and improved "Greco-Roman" tank. Notice how he's under his food hole. I trained him to eat when the tank light went on. Such a clever boy!


----------



## PrettyLittleLiar (Oct 19, 2011)

I got a question. What can I do to add a background to the outside of my betta's bowl? I've seen the static cling background at pet stores, but can anyone suggest alternatives? I've thought of window/glass markers, but the only problem is I'm not an artist (I am a perfectionist - so this may be a problem if I have to draw.)......


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have a design you like, draw, trace or print it onto ordinary paper and laminate it. That will water proof it and you can stick it to the back with ordinary tape. You don't even have to laminate it if your tank doesn't drip or anything. Could be tricky fitting something onto a bowl if it isn't a drum-style, though...


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I Used some of the oily crap that sells for about 5 bucks in most pet stores to do it. Made for a extremely good job & I couldnt see using tape as it doesnt hold the image to the tank.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Not one of my betta tanks but this is one of my favorites from my collection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooVzyRnK9c&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

PrettyLittleLiar said:


> I got a question. What can I do to add a background to the outside of my betta's bowl? I've seen the static cling background at pet stores, but can anyone suggest alternatives? I've thought of window/glass markers, but the only problem is I'm not an artist (I am a perfectionist - so this may be a problem if I have to draw.)......


 
Frost it white. I did it on one of my tanks and it came out pretty cool. It has a white frosty background that you don't normally see on tanks. I used a spray paint type product but you can also buy it in a contact paper form.
You can also get other cool contact paper stuff for window treatments that you could use.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Much as I am wedded to the idea of natural tanks and want a whole bundle of different natural looks, I think this could be cool: dividing a custom made tank into seven and having the compartments themed as the rainbow: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo and violet, each with a matching betta.  Have the gravel coloured but the background black or something so you could still see the betta.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I used scrapbooking paper on Al's bach-pad. works great! The tape doesn't show through the glass at all


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i like dragons idea of fristing it. i thought of doing that actualy with a 10g but i thought of goin with maybe black or a red or something that doesnt match the betta so it shows  

as for the tape. my 35 thats got all bettas floating in it. its got no background for it so every week or so i draw something new and tape it on there with scotch tape i never have twater marks from filter splashes but even when i did i just let it be till it got too anoying for me like a big black splotch randomly somewere annoyed me. so take it down and draw up a new one that day... this week i got what looks like a sharks teeth around edges. but inside the teeth its an atlantis type thing. or sunken city. lol even hav a lil 1x1in square bulding that reads "post office" but i mirrored it so ite like "eciffo tsop" but bwell backwords letters too. XD it give me something to admire when the fish are hiding lol plus when someone sees the back ground there all like "OOO WHATS THAT" and if i see them in a week or two there like "oooh yay you drew a new background" and race to it.. lmao every time my siblings come over they race to the fish tanks first to see whats new background wise. then over to the snake cause sometimes i draw him one too  it is more a a S&G thing for me. but everyone elese sure loves it thats y i never post pics in the bettas new home.. its new every week lmao


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a natural tank sort of girl but two themes I would do if I ever did is cemetery with a grass carpet and headstones with a gnarled branch in there and a full moon background.(maybe a creepy house and a small raven figurine too!)
The other one I like but have never seen really pulled off well is Atlantis.I've seen some o.k ones but there all Greek/roman styled,if you were to do it properly you'd want it to look really Minoan which is quite different.(Atlantis basically was a beautiful Minoan town that "sank" into the sea after the volcano that was the island had a super massive eruption)Minoans are very cool. Google palace of minos.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally love Avatar, as well as Buffy and Firefly and Clone Wars.. those are fun themes. My boyfriend goes for "scenes" such as Hoth from Star Wars (white gravel to replicate snow, and other Hoth scenarios/toys)
But normally, we both usually just go for the natural look, but sometimes a mood will hit and I'll do something different.

Oh, and throwing in a "Where's Waldo" toy in somewhere in a couple tanks is always fun, regardless of the theme.. (Yeah I know.. I get bored easily =P )


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a fantasy based tank. There are come plants to act as foliage and a bringe with two dragons guarding it. I used to have a castle in there too, but the hole wasn't as big as I thought so I took it out. I'm going to find a better castle eventually to complete my theme. 

I've been thinking of a Japanese theme tank as well since I have a few sake cups I don't use and would look pretty in a tank. But I also want to try a naturally planted tank as well one day. One day I'm going to end up with one fantasy, one Japanese, and one naturally planted tank one day. Why is my imagination bigger than my wallet? XD


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I put stickers all over the outside of one of my tanks!


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

Speaking of graveyards and cemeteries, here is a cemetery themed tank on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/f72TdM1n4kE


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Possible themes:
- Desert Island.
- Avatar (Purple, blue glow in the wark plants...)
- Tye die / psychedelic theme.
- Monochrome theme (everything one color, maybe to match the fish)


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Uhhh okaayyy...
> 
> Moving on....
> 
> I like the natural look, with driftwood rocks and lots of greens with a black background


 
This is the look I've really fallen in love with lately. Anubias, Java Fern, and plants that root down into the water. There's just something wonderful about these tanks that I can't put a name on. A lot of the nano tanks people are doing with the focus on the aquascape just blow me away!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm working on a Coca-Cola theme, with tons of old Coke glasses and memorabilia that are aquarium safe!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I really like the look of a natural tank. I also spray painted the backs of both of my black. Real nice! It's pretty tricky to keep the paint from getting on the inside though.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh isn't that fun? Well it wasn't really hard for me to pick, I had looked up Petsmart and found all sorts of stuff! I have a divided betta tank so I wanted two seperate themes. One is a waterfall theme, and the other has a stone bridge with purple and pink plants, it is actually pretty!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Do your fish a favor and don't do a bunch of psychedelic colors. 

We tested the theory one time at an aquarium store that I worked at. We did one end of a 55 in the bright fake colors and the other in natural colors. All of the fish stayed on the natural colored end. They avoided the bright colored end like it was the forbidden zone. 

That told me all I need to know.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks!!!

And double thanks cuz now I have an idea for my year end bio project!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying out a sustainability theme. I may try to commission a few small stoneware wind turbines that are covered in food safe glaze. I'm also going to try to create a tree using a few bunches of well grown java or christmas moss. I'm thinking of using sealant to attach whatever they grew on to the tree. :'D I hate tying things.


----------

